# Ryzen 3900x mobo and ram advice



## stfciu (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, 

Bulding a new PC based on Ryzen 3900x.
Need a recommendation concerning mobo and ram especially in terms of not bottlenecking the cpu. I am not sure whether to reach for speed or latency regarding the ram.
Would appreciate any advise.

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Pictus (Apr 22, 2020)

Any Gigabyte x570 Xtreme/Master/Ultra/Pro revision 1.*1*
https://vi-control.net/community/th...therboard-recommendations.92153/#post-4540823

RAM Crucial Ballistix 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 Memory





Crucial Ballistix 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory







pcpartpicker.com





I would add a more silent/efficient cooler








Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 review: Insane CPU cooling performance


Shhh. Be quiet! is a company that's all about keeping the level of noise generated by a PC at a minimum.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## stfciu (Apr 22, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Any Gigabyte x570 Xtreme/Master/Ultra/Pro revision 1.*1*
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...therboard-recommendations.92153/#post-4540823
> 
> RAM Crucial Ballistix 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 Memory
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Pictus (Apr 23, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Thank you!



I am glad to help, if want a more economical alternative, ASRock X570 Steel Legend
USB-C rear only, not in the front(case).





ASRock X570 Steel Legend ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com




It can use Thunderbolt card, the ASRock Thunderbolt 3 AIC *R2.0*


https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asrock-thunderbolt3-aic-r20-pcie-30-x4-5k60hz-usb-pd-20-charging-2x-thunderbolt-3-ports-mdp-dp





IF you do not need Thunderbolt, some more economical options:
Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE, USB-C front only(case)





Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com





The most economical option is the MSI B450 TOMAHAWK *MAX*,
USB-C in rear only and only one NVMe slot, good it does not have chipset FAN.





MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com




The MSI B450 TOMAHAWK *MAX *is a valiant motherboard, but I would not use with a Ryzen 9 3950X
*Make sure there a is good airflow around the motherboard heatsinks*


----------



## stfciu (Apr 23, 2020)

I think I will go with gb ultra.

Below full spec:
Case: Define 7
Ssd 1: Samsung evo 970 m.2 500gb
Ssd 2: Crucial mx500 1tb
CPU: Ryzen 3900x
Mobo: Gigabyte X570 ultra
Cooler: Dark Pro 4
Ram: Crucial ballistix 3000 64gb
GPU: Radeon 5500xt

I think it will serve well.

Thanks a lot for support.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 23, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I think I will go with gb ultra.


Excellent!
As a reminder, if you want Thunderbolt, make sure it is revision 1.*1*, not 1.0


> Below full spec:
> Case: Refine 7
> Ssd 1: Samsung evo 970 m.2 500gb
> Ssd 2: Crucial mx500 1tb
> ...


The 3600MHz model 2x32, right?





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info








> GPU: Radeon 5500xt


Make sure in the BIOS to set the PCIe to GEN *3*, not AUTO or GEN 4.
Make sure to buy a model with semi-passive fans(Fan Stop) and they probably 
will never turn-on for audio workloads.








Sapphire Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse 4 GB Review


Sapphire's factory-overclocked Radeon RX 5500 XT Pulse comes with an amazing cooler that delivers excellent temperatures and unbelievable noise levels at the same time. Idle fan stop and a dual BIOS are included, too, for a very reasonable price increase of $10.




www.techpowerup.com










> I think it will serve well.


Excellent machine, but if you plan to use Universal Audio stuff, make sure it is compatible








The AMD Ryzen & UAD 2 Thread - Page 8 - Gearspace.com


I am thinking of picking up a UAD quad x4, are the tb3 interfaces working ok on ryzen? I gather it is just the pcie cards which were a problem?



www.gearslutz.com







> Thanks a lot for support.


 
You are welcome and good luck!

BTW, if you need a PSU the Corsair RMX850 (2018) up to +-*250W the fan is off* and
up to +- 600W the RPM/Noise is very low. 








Corsair RM850x V2 PSU Review: Smaller And Quieter!


Corsair upgraded its best-selling line RMx family with new models featuring smaller dimensions and quieter operation. And despite limited PCB space, performance remains similar from one generation to the next.




www.tomshardware.com


----------

